# Problem with thumb release execution



## nswarcher (Apr 16, 2015)

The yellow centre targets are terrible for target panic, using your preferred release set up a target, load your arrow then draw and aim, dont shoot, and let down, repeat this over and over again for a week then allow yourself to shoot one arrow in maybe 10 draws, but only if you are on the x.


----------



## tyohshooter (Jun 21, 2016)

If you are doing well on blank bale then maybe you should slowly shift from bale to dots. Start with a blank target face and just shoot for approximately the center. Then try a large solid colored dot at a close distance. Slowly work your way to smaller dots and greater distances as you master each level. Try not to over think how you release but focus your attention on where you want the arrow to go and let the release go of subconsciously. Also try setting the release to a very light setting so it goes of sooner than you expect to give you a surprise release. I have found that when I stop worrying about where my pin is and focus on where I want to hit, my arrow magically goes to the right spot.


----------



## Hoover388 (Oct 28, 2016)

Mind over matter for me. It's all mental, period. One day I realized I was getting target panic. Then I stopped letting myself anticipate the shot. Be strong, mentally. Look right at what you want to hit and be confident.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I'd have to ask if you changed anything with going with a thumb release and if the thumb release is set proper? Okay, peep height may be different. Anchoring is different and with anchor there may draw length issues to correct.


----------



## Gerd (Mar 1, 2017)

Now I try shoot with 28.5" DL, but that TP was exactly the same with DL 28". Calculated DL for me is between 28" and 28.5". Only difference with 28.5" is more straightened bow arm, and lower shoulder. Anchor and right hand position is the same. 

My thumb trigger is set for about 500 gram or 17 oz, if I set it heavier my shot execution is too long.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Our brains are great for building pathways but are terrible at taking them apart. We have what is called a "snow track" affect. Hard as you might try to break a bad habit you will eventually fall back in the same "track". Build a new track. You have to increase the difficulty of the new habit little by little. 

Tom Crowe gave me this plan back in the late 90's. I ignored it for almost 10 years. When I did it, it worked. Not just for me, but for every archer that has "stuck" with the plan. The last was one of my students who finished in the top ten at JOAD Nationals, holds 4 state records and just won State indoors.


1. Change releases. Which you have done.
You need to learn something new. Not try to fix something that is broke. If you shoot an index trigger, go to a hinge or thumb trigger. If you are not familiar with a hinge, just get a thumb trigger. We are only worried about changing the tactile experience of the shot.

2. Blind Bale - Get close. Take off the sights. Get the feeling of holding the bow with the back and keeping everything else relaxed. Focus on the correct movement, not squeezing muscle. With correct movement the muscles will take care of business. Do this for 7 days.

3. Blank bale - Stay close. Start your training session with blind bale and then go to blank bale. With the sights still off your bow, go thru the same sequence as blind bale but with your eyes open. 7 days

4. Target Acquisition - Blind bale, blank bale - now we introduce the target. Staying close - 3-5 yards - put up a single spot or 5 spot target. Once you settle into anchor bring your pin into the spot from different directions. We need to let the mind know - just because the pin is in the spot we do not have to shoot. Come into the spot - say on the fifth time we execute. Keep doing this for another 7 days.

We are now at 21 days or so into the program. Start moving the target back in small increments until you get to 20. If the TP wants to raise his ugly head - just get back on the blind-blank bale for a while.

Thats how I fixed it and how I have helped others. Don't fight it - you won't win.

.02


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

subconsciously got it right. :thumbs_up This program will work!

Stick with it exclusively. Don't shoot any arrows for anything else. 

Allen


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Gerd said:


> Now I try shoot with 28.5" DL, but that TP was exactly the same with DL 28". Calculated DL for me is between 28" and 28.5". Only difference with 28.5" is more straightened bow arm, and lower shoulder. Anchor and right hand position is the same.
> 
> My thumb trigger is set for about 500 gram or 17 oz, if I set it heavier my shot execution is too long.


Calculated or formula type draw length gets one in the ball park and rarely correct. Differences within my hand dozen hand helds has me adjust draw length. One of them compared to another measures some .300" finger grooves to hook up point. 

Some of my hand held releases have me move my peep quite a bit.

The index release is a different animal than a hand held and anchoring is not the same unless you were taught to anchor like one does with a hand held. Normally, one splits the corner of the jaw bone with the index and middle finger hand knuckles. The index and middle finger first bones from the hand knuckles also split the corner of the jaw. Then you have the index and middle finger "J" hooking the release properly.

I don't believe in setting a thumb release to some certain weight. I have mine set so to get a good feel of the barrel and the release not fire. Some say it's too heavy and others say it's too light.

Given that you say your shot execution is too long you may not have the release in your hand properly and/or the barrel not set correctly. Set light or heavy it takes perhaps almost no travel at all to fire. How can that take too long? 


Thumb release can be fired in several manners. Of course, pressing with the thumb is one, but there is back tension, release side back tension, pulling with the middle and ring finger (pinky if a 4 finger). One can relax the fingers and it fire or relax the index finger and it fire. And there are a couple of other ways.
.
.

Nice, subconsciously....


----------



## AJ the TP Guru (Jul 29, 2011)

Gert, do not feel like the Lone Ranger. I am no longer surprised by self-acknowledged target panic inflicted archers telling me they have tried multiple BT releases (including hinges) without relief. 

Not saying it hasn't helped a whole bunch of folks, just that it's not a sure thing (as I once believed it was).


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

AJ, true words. If anything I came as close to coming down with target panic with a hinge... I was right on the verge of throwing my hinge out in the hay field where my arrow went....somewhere. I regrouped and have come a long way. Not great hinge shooter, but coming along. I posed the question in another Thread, wondering how many dropped the hinge and went back to a thumb or index release. There were some that did.


----------



## TAZMAN (Dec 12, 2013)

I have the same issues, moved from index to thumb to BT. I having been working with BT with the same process mentioned above and I am getting progressively better. Part of what I have noticed is the more I work through the process, the less I worry about the release movement and able to completely focus on aiming and sighting.
Also one bit of advise I was told has seemed to work. If you have it in your mind "Don't miss", you most likely will miss, which is part of TP. Get in a positive mindset of focusing on hitting the X, and not being pessimistic on I hope I don't miss.


----------



## AJ the TP Guru (Jul 29, 2011)

SonnyThomas said:


> AJ, true words. If anything I came as close to coming down with target panic with a hinge... I was right on the verge of throwing my hinge out in the hay field where my arrow went....somewhere. I regrouped and have come a long way. Not great hinge shooter, but coming along. I posed the question in another Thread, *wondering how many dropped the hinge and went back to a thumb or index release. There were some that did*.


Re: *bolded type*

Absolutely! I bet I could name >100 of them at will.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

TAZMAN said:


> I have the same issues, moved from index to thumb to BT. I having been working with BT with the same process mentioned above and I am getting progressively better. Part of what I have noticed is the more I work through the process, the less I worry about the release movement and able to completely focus on aiming and sighting.
> Also one bit of advise I was told has seemed to work. If you have it in your mind "Don't miss", you most likely will miss, which is part of TP. Get in a positive mindset of focusing on hitting the X, and not being pessimistic on I hope I don't miss.


Something true, but something hidden within. As we "get going" with a hinge what we started with can change to what some given in write-ups. As I "got going" I was relaxing the index finger. The more I practice, and not let my brain get in the way, I have a smoother execution which leads me to believe I am possibly relaxing or yielding with all three fingers. It was this I told Padgett, where I get to messing up is trying to analyze what the heck I'm doing right or what the heck I'm doing wrong so I can get it out my brain.
.
.
Anything that isn't normal to us can be scary. I think it was Lazarus way back that came up with relaxing the index finger. I tried it with my thumb release and Lord! I didn't care for it a bit is putting mildly. Now, getting to be a piece of with a hinge. I still don't use it to fire my thumb release, just added it to the growing list of ways to fire a thumb release.
.
Mind set or mind control? When I focus I can fire and hit with my thumb release with every manner of firing a thumb release, but I more or less "married" bow fit for the Stan Shootoff and Stan Jet Black.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

SonnyThomas said:


> ...where I get to messing up is trying to analyze what the heck I'm doing right or what the heck I'm doing wrong ...
> 
> 
> > The time for dealing with the release hand is drills at short range and/or blank bales. I'm a firm believer that as soon as you think about your release hand...it's time to let down. The time for dealing with the release hand is drills at short range and/or blank bales.
> ...


----------



## Gerd (Mar 1, 2017)

Thanks guys for your help. I'll try follow your advices  I forgot to add that I has quite long break in shooting, about 5 months...

I have still few questions:

Should I more concentrate on aiming or shot execution? Is it good idea to shoot only good shots if I feel strong, otherwise let down?



> If you have it in your mind "Don't miss", you most likely will miss, which is part of TP


I know that feel very well... Simply I'm afraid to miss yellow. I'm afraid to shoot 8,7 etc...


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

To me if you truly have a bad case of target panic the blank bailing type of routines listed out above will not work, if you have a slight case of flinching then it can and will work as long as you visit it from tome to time. 

When you have a bad case you have to do some serious looking in the mirror after hearing what you need to hear. Then ask yourself if you are willing to let go of the stuff that I am going to ask you to let go of. If you refuse to let go of the stuff then you have chosen to live with target panic. If you choose to let go of the things I mention you can say goodbye to target panic.

Things to let go of:

1. Accuracy, let it go. Accuracy and the need to have it right now is what has got you in this place. The only thing you can allow yourself to do is execute smooth shots and accuracy can not be your priority at all. 

2. Holding Perfect, let it go. Trying to hold perfect on the target is a piece of trying to be accurate. You must choose to allow your pin to float around the spot you are shooting at and you simply do not care if the pin is actually on the spot or not when the bow fires. 

3. Correcting the sight pin, let it go. When you are shooting you are not holding onto the sight pin, you are not seeing the sight pin go to the left and then correcting it and sending it back to the right. Do not correct the sight pin at all, you one and only job is to watch the pin float and execute a smooth shot regardless of where the sight pin is at. 

4. Pride and Desire, let them go. Everyone wants to shoot good when other people are watching. The fact is that you may suck and you may shoot good and either way nobody but you gives a rats azz. In fact nobody is watching you and could care less what you are doing at all. Pride to shoot better than your ability level and the desire to win will do nothing but eat up any chances of you having a good day. So let them freaking go. Draw back and float around on the target and execute smooth shots. 

In the beginning it does suck and your scoring will suffer and there is a reason, you are earning the right to be a stud later on down the road but right now you are not going to be a stud. EARN THE RIGHT BY DOING THE WORK AND THE WORK STARTS OUT WITH LETTING GO. As the months go by and you begin to improve your desire to execute and nothing else will grow with confidence and then you can work on your stabilizers and your draw length and your shooting form and all of those things will allow your pin float to get smaller and smaller. The pin float does not get smaller because you hold it perfectly still!!!!!!!!!!! Your Pin float will get smaller because you have become a real shooter who is execution based and not accuracy based. At that time your shooting will go through the roof and be something to be proud of. It can take a year or more so making the commitment starts with that look in the mirror.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Bobmuley said:


> SonnyThomas said:
> 
> 
> > ...where I get to messing up is trying to analyze what the heck I'm doing right or what the heck I'm doing wrong ...
> ...


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

When you shoot with me you are shooting with a decent amateur shooter, I am a execution based shooter and I am going to shoot smooth shots all day long. When I am shooting a 38 yard shot I guarantee you that my sight pin sit and floated around the 12 ring staying on it most of the time and if my shot accidentally fires when the pin is on the 12 ring then I will hit it but if it accidentally fires when the pin is off the 12 ring then I will miss a little. I will probably mention it as we all talk about the shots we took that dang my pin was dead on that time and the arrow hit right behind the pin dead on or crap my pin was sitting so sweet but when the shot broke it had floated off to the right when it fired. Either way I am happy with the smooth execution and go to the next target and do it again.


----------



## jslane47 (Jun 15, 2013)

I have worse TP with a hinge. Really. It causes anticipation of the anticipation! LOL. Like mentioned earlier, just do it. Aim at the target and shoot. Archery with properly tuned equipment is so easy...that it's hard.

On a little different note, I've heard it said that most misses are caused by the bow hand, not the release hand. So the hinge is actually supposed to trick your bow hand to not following the release. With that thought in mind, the best training seems to be to aim at the target, hold, then let down. Blank bailing seems to totally ignore the problem, hoping it will simply go away.


----------



## Gerd (Mar 1, 2017)

Padgett, thank you very much for that, I really need that kind set of practice rules which I can stick to...


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

IMO, the reason we have difficulty when picking up a new style release is because we get the order all wrong. We think that we need to incorporate the new release into our old shot and we get confused when we get a target in front of us. We interrupt our focus of the target with whats going on with our release hand...and trouble begins. 

Even as old as Sonny is, I find it hard to believe that it would take five months to learn how to let go of a little D-loop with a piece of metal with as little as two moving parts. There's multiple ways of firing a hinge, and I'd guess he has tried all of them, while trying to aim and execute, all in a days time. I'd be willing to bet that he jumped the gun on shooting/practicing with a release before he really had it down subconsciously where he never had to think about it. 

Those aiming drills are pretty good too. They let you know that YOU ARE IN CHARGE of the shot and that YOU CAN HOLD IN THE MIDDLE. Once you get your execution operating in the subconscious and you're able to hold in the middle...blend the two parts together. Enjoy the results.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

That was more of a shock to the system thing that I gave you above than anything, I had a feeling it was a good time to give it to you. 

When you choose to do this kind of commitment you need to have a good plan to train with your execution so that you are doing drills and working on specific things and not just standing there waiting for it to fire. Learning a new firing engine is a good thing and gives meaning to your training. Learning to get to conclusion after the release fires is really nice and comes from bernies idiot proof archery book. Feeling a pro follow through after the release fires is nice. Both of the last two things happen after the release fires so instead of working on things leading up to the fire you are looking forward to what happens after the release fires.

Again there are so many things to work on instead of what the sight pin is doing.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Padgett said:


> Again there are so many things to work on instead of what the sight pin is doing.


Winner, winner, chicken dinner. 

Ever hear a pro talk after a winning shoot off? Ever hear them say "I aimed and I aimed and I aimed and made the arrow go in there"?

Me either.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Bobmuley said:


> IMO, the reason we have difficulty when picking up a new style release is because we get the order all wrong. We think that we need to incorporate the new release into our old shot and we get confused when we get a target in front of us. We interrupt our focus of the target with whats going on with our release hand...and trouble begins.
> 
> Even as old as Sonny is, I find it hard to believe that it would take five months to learn how to let go of a little D-loop with a piece of metal with as little as two moving parts. There's multiple ways of firing a hinge, and I'd guess he has tried all of them, while trying to aim and execute, all in a days time. I'd be willing to bet that he jumped the gun on shooting/practicing with a release before he really had it down subconsciously where he never had to think about it.
> 
> Those aiming drills are pretty good too. They let you know that YOU ARE IN CHARGE of the shot and that YOU CAN HOLD IN THE MIDDLE. Once you get your execution operating in the subconscious and you're able to hold in the middle...blend the two parts together. Enjoy the results.


Well, old Sonny could place a shot with a index just about any where he wanted it and what he should have done was kicked the $%$&s that pressured him into switching to thumb release.

So 10 years with a thumb release and I don't believe for a second that I'm better any than I was with a index. Probably should kick his own butt for taking up a hinge. And a carry over from a few year back, sort of haunting, is taking 2nd place at a Indoor match with a two finger hinge. Sweated all 60 shots.

So 10 years with a thumb release and Sonny's stupid thumb still hangs on when it should be out of the way. And then some of pulling posts on hinges don't have a lot of adjustment. Some ain't where they ought to be, period.

Did use a hinge during 3Ds, but only for "chip shots."

So I found out all handles aren't the same size wise regardless of being medium or large. Yep, a medium Stan Shootoff is not the same size as a medium Stan Blackjack. So my hand was cramped and I sold the Blackjack. Put aside the medium Zenith because it was too small and my middle finger pushed on the bale and made hooking up something that had to watched (It's 4 sale). 

Then the Stan Blackjack could be set so hot I couldn't draw (thankful for the Trainer Lock pin) whereas the Stan Jet Black can be set as hot as it can be made and still takes tremendous rotation to fire. Emailed Stan and never got a reply.

Enter the TRU Ball HT in large. Almost a winner, nice size, except the width of handle a bit too wide, making to adjust fingers when "J" hooking them around the handle. Yep, thought about grinding sides to fit my fingers. Still, the HT gave rise to working with the large Jet Black.

The Jet Black is working nicely, but still set to the hot side. Even a couple of other people thinks it's set too cold. There is one turn of adjustment left to make it as hot as it can be set. Hot as it is set I can "play" with it and it not fire.

Yep, I've found just about every pit fall there is switching to a hinge.

But! To my credit I've went to these bigger bales to work out things.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Padgett said:


> To me if you truly have a bad case of target panic the blank bailing type of routines listed out above will not work, if you have a slight case of flinching then it can and will work as long as you visit it from tome to time.


Absolutely freaking wrong.


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

subconsciously said:


> Absolutely freaking wrong.


I agree. This guy should be confused as all hell with the replies here. 

IMO, target panic is target panic, not release panic. Once you build the good feel of the release on the blank bale, you have to get comfortable looking at the target. You have to get your brain to let you hold the dot there reasonably well without getting the urgency to fire it feeling. It's not easy. Most of us have to continually fight it to a certain decree, even when we shoot very well. 

I shoot a button in competition, and I struggle with anticipation. What I do for practice is force myself to slow down and hold longer. I have to force myself to remove the urgency feeling. I do that by simply looking at the dot in the middle and working to improve my sight picture. Surprisingly, a thumb trigger works pretty good for this because you can leave your thumb off the trigger. You HAVE to get comfortable looking at the target, so practice it. Practice holding without shooting. Let down drills. 

Practicing your release execution is a great exercise and should be done regularly, but it doesn't fix that emotional breakdown that happens when you try to connect the execution with the sight picture. Neither does holding drills exclusively, but you have to get comfortable with both of them before you can connect the two. If you are trying to solidify one to compensate for the other, you will always be distracted by the feeling of needing to do more with the wrong end when the other isn't cooperating. You don't fix a worse sight picture with a better release, and you don't fix a flinch or hang up on the release end by holding better. 

Although there are good arguments for either being more important as far as accuracy at the higher levels, when it comes to issues like target panic, you absolutely have to trust that both ends are going to work correctly. You have to believe that you can hold it there while you get a good execution, and you have to believe that your execution isn't going to throw it off. I also believe that it is a battle you have to continually fight, all the way to the top. Along the way you will have many successes and failures. It ultimately comes down to your own ability to maintain discipline.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

cbrunson said:


> I agree. This guy should be confused as all hell with the replies here.
> 
> IMO, target panic is target panic, not release panic. Once you build the good feel of the release on the blank bale, you have to get comfortable looking at the target. You have to get your brain to let you hold the dot there reasonably well without getting the urgency to fire it feeling. It's not easy. Most of us have to continually fight it to a certain decree, even when we shoot very well.
> 
> ...


1000% agree. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

The real goal in competitive archery is isn't practice - it's progress. Small - Achievable - Perfection. S.A.P. We have to take our hard skills and build them little by little, but our end goal is to make them 100% perfect. Too many people strive for the big quick improvement or the "quick fix". Improvement is done in small increments one day at a time. Best part about seeking the small incremental improvements is once they are attained - they last. 

Not saying the plan I got from Tom Crowe is an end all plan for curing TP - but it has lasted for me 7 years. Sad thing is most archers will choose to fight it for years, instead of curing it in weeks. 


.02


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Where'd you get them big bales, Sonny?
Probably took two men and a good sized boy to load 'em on the truck.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

We are giving you some good things to consider and think about, all of us have battled it in way or another and in the end being able to enjoy your shooting with buddies or on a competitive shooting line is a sweet thing. Good luck.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

this helped me with my target panic alot , buy this book > idiot proof archery by Bernie Pellerite and do exactly what Bernie`s program says. all the posts are also good advice but this book once read might give you some more good answers too. we all know how horrible T.P. is so I wish you great luck ,take your time reading this book too,you can always call Bernie or take his archery seminar too.Pete53


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

carlosii said:


> Where'd you get them big bales, Sonny?
> Probably took two men and a good sized boy to load 'em on the truck.


That one I bought on the Spoon River Scenic Drive some years back. Two men have miniature baling machines. Yep, turn them on and out comes a bale. The smallest bales I've got somewhere. They are about 1" wide by 3" long. People are amazed at the little balers.

I had Super 77 New Holland baler with Wisconsin 4 cylinder engine. It would put out a 100 pound bale easy. Tighten it and you couldn't get a arrow through one. I also have a target bale press and can a bale down so tight you'll wonder if you can your arrow out one.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

SonnyThomas said:


> That one I bought on the Spoon River Scenic Drive some years back. Two men have miniature baling machines. Yep, turn them on and out comes a bale. The smallest bales I've got somewhere. They are about 1" wide by 3" long. People are amazed at the little balers.
> 
> I had Super 77 New Holland baler with Wisconsin 4 cylinder engine. It would put out a 100 pound bale easy. Tighten it and you couldn't get a arrow through one. I also have a target bale press and can a bale down so tight you'll wonder if you can your arrow out one.


I remember loading some of those 100 pound bales back working summers in high school...no way I could do that now. I think I'm better suited for those bales you got in the pictures.

As to execution of a thumb release I have no pearls of wisdom to impart.


----------



## Gerd (Mar 1, 2017)

So, today practice was definately better. First of all I change distance from 50m to 20m which is very comfortable to me (yellow size was the same, 16 cm) At this distance with this size target, I don't have TP... Almost all shoots was quite good. I wasn't care about grouping. So I have plan to gradually increase distance until I start to feel comfortably at specific distance, then go to another etc. I didn't shoot for months, I think starting from 50m wasn't smart


----------



## DeerMan83 (Jul 30, 2015)

First deer I shot at with my thumb release I drew back smooth right into my cheek which hit the button and sent the arrow, rage, and luminated knock right into a tree! The force blew the knock out and I guess it shut off so I never found it. Busted broadhead and arrow too. Luckily the deer stopped again and I smashed her. I now love my thumb release. I have a Carter Chocolate. The only complaint is it's not attached to my wrist so if I drop it I'm either shooting fingers or climbing down! I guess I could leave it attached to my D-loop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm glad that you had some success and a nice shooting session up at 20 meters, there is nothing wrong with having a good day. The problem that I see you running into is going up to a comfy distance and then moving back. When you do this you end up having trouble because you are hitting great up close but the moment you start to move back you aren't hitting as good and then you end up trying to force things. The fact is that as you move back you aren't going to hit as good because it is farther and your groups will be bigger and bigger. 

That is why blank bailing and the things that I mentioned about being execution based is so important. Once you allow yourself to only execute strong smooth shots you just go shoot at any distance you want and do just that. When your do your job and execute a sweet shot you have a great chance that the sight pin was sitting good and the arrow will hit well. 

The blank bale guys had some really good points that they made and you really need to put in your time with that style, I gave you more of a look at your mental approach and those thoughts can be things that help. Each person needs to explore the methods and put in the time to allow them to do what they do. Just because I don't like blank bailing doesn't mean it isn't a good or even great thing. It may be exactly what you or someone else needs.

Last night we had some really bad thunder storms on their way here in missouri and the wind was really bad, I shot at 20 yards next to my mom's house while she cooked supper and my bow was getting blown all over the place. I treated it as a blank bailing type shooting session. There was no way that I could expect my normal accuracy with my sight pin getting blown up to a foot off to the side so I just came to anchor and once I was settled into my shot I started my execution and a few seconds later the bow fired. I just let my pin float as normal as possible and if it happened to fire when the pin was blown off to the side a little then so be it. That little shooting session was really nice and relaxing in one of the worst possible hinge shooting conditions possible. Overall I actually did shoot really accurately and that was the icing on the cake for that type of shooting session, I treated every shot that did hit nice as a cool thing and the shots that did hit offline because I got blown off as collateral damage. In the past I can remember shooting in conditions like that where I tried to retain normal accuracy and force the pin to fight the wind and stay put and those sessions always end up being crappy experiences where I wished I had just stayed inside and watched wheel of fortune. But with the right mindset that I am asking you to consider you can enjoy perfect days and not so perfect days equally.


----------



## andyj2013 (Jun 3, 2013)

Thinking to much. less thought about where the arrow is going and think only about the pin. Lanny Basham of mental management systems has a great book on this


----------

